# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  First Time TRT - Sust 250 E9D - Do I Need to Run HCG During?

## TripleTheta

Sorry about the troll style title, just being honest.


36y
185lb
weights 4x/week
cardio 2x/week

Levels were around 350 a year ago last time I had bloodwork.

----------


## GearHeaded

if maintaining fertility is important to you being on TRT, then yes HCG is beneficial for that.. has a couple other benefits as well, but is not all that 'necessary' for TRT

----------


## TripleTheta

I'm not worried about fertility at this very moment, but definitely don't want any problems down the road. My main reason for asking this question is because I'm trying to figure out what the best way to combat any possible decrease in natural T levels if I ever come off.

----------


## Windex

Read the TRT stickies and look into Test E or Test C or Test D/U for TRT. Sustanon is a poor choice and pinning every 9 days is going to put your body through a hormonal roller coaster.

Need to pin minimum 2x per week on Test E/C
1x minimum per week on Test D
Test U will depend on how it's dispensed

----------

